# Jmeter Multi-thread problem with javascript



## brew42 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi

I am testing a java based application with jmeter. The script is quite dynamic in that I build alot of post parameters from previous page content/response.

When i execute my test script with a single thread it works fine.
However, multi-thread tests cause a problem and i am getting alot of application page responses that display a 'Java script not supported' error.

Any thoughts would be most welcome.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi brew42,

Welcome to TSG ! 

I'm not a tester but I've learned a bit about JMeter : it just doesn't support Javascript because JMeter doesn't work like a web browser :


> *Does JMeter process dynamic pages (e.g. Javascript and applets)*
> 
> No. JMeter does not process Javascript or applets embedded in HTML pages.
> 
> ...


Source : http://wiki.apache.org/jakarta-jmeter/JMeterFAQ#head-630fa2b0a98bc6ea400e41271181e4f6eb278266


----------

